# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Πωλούνται Panduit Πλακίδια πρίζας RJ45 Λευκά

## mesazon

*Πωλούνται Panduit Πλακίδια πρίζας RJ45 Λευκά*
Σφραγισμένα / Καινουρία
45mm x 45mm

info:
https://www.panduit.com/en/products/.../nkfs2saw.html

Κουτί με 10 τεμάχια συσκευασμένα = *10 ευρώ*
Υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα 8 κουτία, συνολικά 80 πλακίδια
IMG_1605.jpg

IMG_1599.jpg

IMG_1600.jpg

----------

